# Sizing Question



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I am beginning to think more and more about a Dogma.......

I am 5' 8.5" tall, with 31" inseam (174 cm & 78.7). What size frame would you all guessestimate I would need? I will eventually proceed with a professional fitting / sizing, but for initial planning purposes is there another rider this size that could tell me what size bike they ride?

I have seen one chart that says 54, but everything else I see says the bikes all run "bigger" than other frames from other maufacturer's and that I would probably be a 51.5.

Any help is appreciated.

Thx.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I just bought a Dogma 2 Di2 frame, and I'm 5'7 1/2" tall with 30" inseam. My Dogma 2 frame is a 50cm frame, the top tube length is 525.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Anthony - were you fit by a shop to that size?


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, I went to a bike shop and got the BG FIT. 

BG Fit

The owner of the shop spent over 3hrs with me.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

I am 173 cm 85 cm inseam with long arms fitted on 56 madone 6.9. it is 56 cm top tube


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi,
I'm 5.8 and have a 33 inseam and I'm just in the process of building my Dogma2 size 51.5. I also have a Prince size 55 and it was just to big and was the main reason to buy a new one.
I'm very happy with my decision to go with the 51.5 and not the 53.
Stem, handelbar and spacers are not final since I'm waiting for my Most Talon intregrated handlebar with an 120mm stem lenght.


----------



## mtbrider (Oct 9, 2010)

What size did you fit for? I'm about the same size as you and fit a 51cm. Another LBS eyeballed my size and said I was a 54cm....it was way too big.


----------



## hambike (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm also close: 5'7" with a 30-7/8" inseam and my 51.5 Dogma with a 100 mm stem suits me very well. I didn't get a professional fit, rather I just matched it up with a 53 cm c-t seat tube and 54 cm top tube bike that I've been riding for many years.


----------



## droptarotter (Nov 22, 2004)

I am 5'9" with a 32" inseam.........I picked a 54cm frame to get the 55cm top tube that I usually like to use.
I also like a taller head tube, so not as many spacers on the steer stem.
When built it won't have the foot long seat post that is common nowadays, but I have back problems and I am just not as flexible as I used to be.
Here is a photo of the sizing roughed in.


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=246739&stc=1&d=1323311524


Cheers


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm 5'10" 32" inseam and I bought a 53 Dogma


----------



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

I am 5'10" with a 33 inseam and I ride a 54cm Dogma - they are definitely larger than other manufacturers. Note, I was professionally fit by La Bicicletta in Toronto. 

Steve


----------



## Orlando-333 (May 29, 2011)

I am 5'11" with 32 inseam; I ride a 55 cm Dogma -- its a bit large, but I like it; got a pro fit from a specialized LBS


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Somewhat different geo, but I was just fitted for a 2009 Pina Paris and with a 34 inseam and 6'2" I was spec'd out to a 55cm frame (56cm tt).

Given the tight sequence of Pinarello sizes, most people can fit to varying degree on two or even three Pina sizes with the determining factor being how aggressive or relaxed your preference and needs are.

Put in the time to find the sweet spot, I'd say.


----------

